# Here are the 19 states with the strictest abortion laws, so move to one



## Penelope (Feb 1, 2019)

of them, if you are so anti abortion, just not MI, I don't want people who push their morality upon others.  We have enough Christian dingbats here and hypocrites.  I find it none of my business, but I so dislike preaching people.  Move to a state that makes you feel good, and leave the other states alone. 

The Separation of Church and State has become blurred since Trump and the GOP have been in charge. 

Abortion: 19 states with toughest laws


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 1, 2019)

It's just the opposite.  You want me to pay for your abortions.  Why should I move to get your immoral hand out of my pockets?
I'll stay where I am, and you can pay for this butchery by yourself.   You didn't pay my bills when I delivered my babies.  Why should I pay you to kill yours?


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm happy to stay the fuck out of your shit hole state, and I truly hope you abort any accidental discharges from the sewer between your legs.

Stay the fuck out of Texas and everything will be fine.


.


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 1, 2019)

The Irish Ram said:


> It's just the opposite.  You want me to pay for abortions.  Why should I move to get your immoral hand out of my pockets?
> I'll stay where I am, and you can pay for this butchery by yourself.   You didn't pay my bills when I delivered my babies.  Why should I pay you to kill yours?



When it comes to disposing of her genetic garbage...

I'd call it a sound investment in the gene pool.  We have enough parasites in the ghettos and prisons as it is.


.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 1, 2019)

Penelope said:


> of them, if you are so anti abortion, just not MI, I don't want people who push their morality upon others.  We have enough Christian dingbats here and hypocrites.  I find it none of my business, but I so dislike preaching people.  Move to a state that makes you feel good, and leave the other states alone.
> 
> The Separation of Church and State has become blurred since Trump and the GOP have been in charge.
> 
> Abortion: 19 states with toughest laws





Penelope said:


> The Separation of Church and State has become blurred since Trump and the GOP have been in charge.



How so?


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 1, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Separation of Church and State has become blurred since Trump and the GOP have been in charge.
> ...




LOL...

Because media matters said so....


.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 1, 2019)

The Irish Ram said:


> It's just the opposite.  You want me to pay for your abortions.  Why should I move to get your immoral hand out of my pockets?
> I'll stay where I am, and you can pay for this butchery by yourself.   You didn't pay my bills when I delivered my babies.  Why should I pay you to kill yours?



Federal dollars do not pay for abortions, unlike Israel.  Yes that is what its all about the almighty dollar, not morals or ethics.


----------



## Tax Man (Feb 1, 2019)

I don't want my dollars to support Tezass welfare redneck trailer trash either. But then them southern shithole states just suck up my money like it was theirs!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 1, 2019)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > It's just the opposite.  You want me to pay for your abortions.  Why should I move to get your immoral hand out of my pockets?
> ...



Yeah because PP puts all those federal dollars in separate accounts ....you deluded clown


----------



## Penelope (Feb 1, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > of them, if you are so anti abortion, just not MI, I don't want people who push their morality upon others.  We have enough Christian dingbats here and hypocrites.  I find it none of my business, but I so dislike preaching people.  Move to a state that makes you feel good, and leave the other states alone.
> ...



Its like the Evans are in charge, see my signature.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 1, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



People pay for their own abortions, and the rich get the morning after pill, and get D & C's in a hospital setting.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 1, 2019)

Penelope said:


> of them, if you are so anti abortion, just not MI, I don't want people who push their morality upon others.  We have enough Christian dingbats here and hypocrites.  I find it none of my business, but I so dislike preaching people.  Move to a state that makes you feel good, and leave the other states alone.
> 
> The Separation of Church and State has become blurred since Trump and the GOP have been in charge.
> 
> Abortion: 19 states with toughest laws


The irony will be so sweet, when one like you is stabbed to death in a parking lot, as passers by “mind their own business”; and just keep walking...


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 1, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> I don't want my dollars to support Tezass welfare redneck trailer trash either. But then them southern shithole states just suck up my money like it was theirs!



You demand we fund regressive bullshit we don't want, so I'm glad we get to take your shit.

Cocksucker.


.


----------



## miketx (Feb 1, 2019)

Penelope said:


> of them, if you are so anti abortion, just not MI, I don't want people who push their morality upon others.  We have enough Christian dingbats here and hypocrites.  I find it none of my business, but I so dislike preaching people.  Move to a state that makes you feel good, and leave the other states alone.
> 
> The Separation of Church and State has become blurred since Trump and the GOP have been in charge.
> 
> Abortion: 19 states with toughest laws


No thanks murderer I'll stay in TX.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 1, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Federal dollars do not pay for abortions, unlike Israel.



Semantics.  Tax dollars go to Planned Parenthood, which allows them to free up their other money for abortion procedures.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 1, 2019)

Penelope said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



the who?

and would it upset you if I provided similar pictures of Obama, Bush. Clinton, etc

(have you ever considered actually taking the medications your doctors prescribe?)


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 1, 2019)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > It's just the opposite.  You want me to pay for your abortions.  Why should I move to get your immoral hand out of my pockets?
> ...


You are clueless about both morals and ethics!


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 1, 2019)

Vastator said:


> The irony will be so sweet, when one like you is stabbed to death in a parking lot, as passers by “mind their own business”; and just keep walking...



I know I will never break retention to assist a bed wetting parasite as they're victimized by one of their own animals.

They deserve the suffering as far as I'm concerned.

.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Feb 1, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You have no idea what the fuck you're blabbering about. Seriously


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 1, 2019)

What is the difference in abortion after birth and not feeding a child? Dead is dead right?


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 1, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> a vacuous piece of shit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And facts, and history, and math, and culture, and science, and biology, and current events, and justice, and society, and politics, and common sense....

She's pretty much clueless about everything.


.


----------



## Tax Man (Feb 1, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want my dollars to support Tezass welfare redneck trailer trash either. But then them southern shithole states just suck up my money like it was theirs!
> ...


Cocksucking is your position not mine. Planned Parenthood must use tax dollars for anything but abortions. Enjoy the low life of tezass.


----------



## Tax Man (Feb 1, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> What is the difference in abortion after birth and not feeding a child? Dead is dead right?


That is what cons want. To stop food from the baby.


----------



## Tax Man (Feb 1, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > a vacuous piece of shit said:
> ...


I guess you must be a real tezan as you think you know it all when you do not know much of anything.


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 1, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Tax Man said:
> ...


Dew ewe ever comprehend what you read or are you just perpetually stupid?


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 1, 2019)

Tax Man said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > What is the difference in abortion after birth and not feeding a child? Dead is dead right?
> ...


It dosen’t need food after you monsters have snipped it’s spinal cord! Right?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 1, 2019)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > It's just the opposite.  You want me to pay for your abortions.  Why should I move to get your immoral hand out of my pockets?
> ...



Actually they do pay a portion for all the abortions you’ve had. Maybe next time you’re waiting in line at Planned Parenthood trying to erase another Saturday night mistake, you might want to do more research.

Are American Taxpayers Paying For Abortion?


----------



## Penelope (Feb 1, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



Not for abortions. Title X does not cover abortions.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 1, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> I'm happy to stay the fuck out of your shit hole state, and I truly hope you abort any accidental discharges from the sewer between your legs.
> 
> Stay the fuck out of Texas and everything will be fine.
> 
> ...


Well....THAT was Ironic....


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Penelope (Feb 1, 2019)

The Guttmacher Institute claims that, by preventing unintended pregnancies, Title X has decreased the number of abortions in the United States.[7] Since its inception, Title X has not directly provided funds for programs that use abortion as a family planning method.[2][8][9]

Title X - Wikipedia

So those with health ins or the rich can go to the gynecologist and get all kinds of BC pills, and get treated for STD's , and they want to cut Title X and BC pills in health insurances and cuts in Medicaid.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Feb 1, 2019)

Penelope said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > It's just the opposite.  You want me to pay for your abortions.  Why should I move to get your immoral hand out of my pockets?
> ...



Yes,  federal dollars, (or as taxpayers like to call them, my hard earned paychecks), *do* pay for abortions. To the tune of 1/2 a billion dollars  a year.
Let Israel take care of Israel.  This discussion is about America and *it's *decay...


----------



## Conservative65 (Feb 4, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



People that don't choose abortion don't always pay for the kids they choose to have.   Why does that choice involve those told to butt out paying the prices for something they were told was none of their business?


----------



## Conservative65 (Feb 4, 2019)

Penelope said:


> The Guttmacher Institute claims that, by preventing unintended pregnancies, Title X has decreased the number of abortions in the United States.[7] Since its inception, Title X has not directly provided funds for programs that use abortion as a family planning method.[2][8][9]
> 
> Title X - Wikipedia
> 
> So those with health ins or the rich can go to the gynecologist and get all kinds of BC pills, and get treated for STD's , and they want to cut Title X and BC pills in health insurances and cuts in Medicaid.



Don't look at it as a cut but something that never should have existed in the first place.  It's not the taxpayer's responsibility to fund someone's medical treatment.   Consider it an opportunity for you to prove you care as much for the poor as you claim.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 7, 2019)

Penelope said:


> of them, if you are so anti abortion, just not MI, I don't want people who push their morality upon others.  We have enough Christian dingbats here and hypocrites.  I find it none of my business, but I so dislike preaching people.  Move to a state that makes you feel good, and leave the other states alone.
> 
> The Separation of Church and State has become blurred since Trump and the GOP have been in charge.





I lean to the right hard in a lot of ways. I was fine with women murdering their unborn for up to twelve weeks ..... I wouldn't want to take away a womens choice no matter how wrong or bad i personally think it is ...whats disturbing  is you can NOW get an abortion UP to the moment of birth .that makes me cringe


I'm a former NYC native AND I'M frigging disturbed by my former home state .


----------

